# Asus TUF FX705GM - Throttlestop 9.3 settings and Repaste help - VR Thermal 8750H 1060 3gb



## Jaa_Red (Mar 19, 2021)

I have been lurking this forum and reading everything I can find to lower temps and prevent my gaming laptop from throttling. 

I finally repasted with MX-4 yesterday and CPU temps are down 13C! The stock paste looked pretty bad. (pics below) 

Current Questions- 
1. Which chips are the VR so I can check if they are making contact with heatsink? (see pics below)
2. Why is my TS bench slower now with higher clocks and lower cpu temps?
3. Should I just lower TPL long to 55? It causes PL1 Throttle a tiny bit but prevents VR Throttle.

Attachments- Log with back to back TS Bench runs showing VR Throttle. Pics of TPL, FIVR, Main with limit reasons, and options.

Before Repaste- 
Disable and lock turbo power limits checked.
ICCMax 255
TPL- 50 long 65 short 14sec
FIVR- 41,41,38,38,35,35 Core -.200 Cache -.120
TS Bench- No Errors. -- 12T, 960M, 81.6s  --  12T, 120M, 11.2s
Limit Reasons during TS Bench 960M-  Core Thermal. Prochot 95c red. Ring EDP Other stays yellow and blinks red sometimes even at idle.
Notes-Cores 3 and 4 hitting 96C (16C higher than other cores.) Laptop cooler with 4 fans.

After Repaste-
Disable and lock turbo power limits checked.
ICCMax 255
TPL- 60 long 70 short 28 sec (<58long causes PL1 Throttle)
FIVR- 41,41,40,40,39,39 Core -.200 Cache -.120
TS Bench- No Errors. -- 12T, 960M, 109.9s  --  12T, 120M, 13.4s 
Limit Reasons during back to back TS Bench 960M- VR Thermal on Core, GPU, and Ring.  Ring EDP Other stays yellow and blinks red sometimes even at idle.
Notes-First TS Bench is good but back to back causes VR Thermal. Max CPU Temp 83C! All Cores now within 6C.  Laptop cooler with 4 fans.

TLDR- Laptop hot. Repaste lowered temps 13c (good).  Now getting VR Thermal at max clock (bad).


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 19, 2021)

Improving your cooling has improved your CPU performance. Now it is drawing more power which is causing your voltage regulators to overheat. Kind of like a game of whack a mole. Fix one problem and a new one pops up.

As I quickly scanned your post and saw VR Thermal throttling, my first thought was, Asus laptop. I scrolled back up to your title and I was right.   
This seems to be a common problem. Not sure if Asus saved a few cents or set the temperature limit of their VRMs low compared to the competition. 



Jaa_Red said:


> Which chips are the VR


Don't quote me on this but I think the voltage regulators are those shiny silver blocks closest to the CPU. I do not think your heatsink makes contact with them. With no air flow in this area, no surprise they get hot. 

Here is a video to learn more.









If you cannot find a way to improve cooling then you will have to reduce your turbo power limits. Default TDP for an 8750H is 45W. Trying to run your CPU at 60W or 70W does not cause VRM thermal issues on a good board but it is causing a problem on your motherboard.


----------



## Jaa_Red (Mar 23, 2021)

Now that its been a few days of gaming and normal use I wanted to update with my results.

Changes from settings above-
Lowered 6 core Turbo Ratio to 38 and reduced core and cache offset a decent amount.

FIVR- 41,41,40,40,39,38 Core -.150 Cache -.115  
TPL1 is 54 and TPL2 is 70 with 10 sec time.

These current settings seem to be working for my setup. I can now game for hours playing Rust without any throttling. Max cpu temps hit 88c. I did see 92c but only when browsing multiple chrome tabs on 2nd monitor while gaming on primary. 


In the end, it was the stock Ausu thermal paste that was causing my laptop to throttle so hard. In the pictures it looks like it was all squeezed out around the cpu/gpu leaving it dry. The paste that was there was hard as a rock and flaked off during cleaning.

Now if I can finally figure out why Ring EDP Other is always yellow and often flashes red at idle. 



Thanks again for all the answers across multiple threads in this forum!


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 23, 2021)

Jaa_Red said:


> Ring EDP Other is always yellow


On many Intel CPUs, this one seems to be hyper sensitive. It should not be going off when your computer is idle but often times does. As long as this is not causing any problems during normal use, I would not worry about it. 



Jaa_Red said:


> I can now game for hours playing Rust without any throttling.


Great to see that you were able to tweak your laptop into something that is actually usable. Time for Asus to look into using some better quality thermal paste in their laptops. No use designing a solid laptop and then screwing up that laptop by overlooking the most important part.


----------



## AetherZeta (Mar 23, 2021)

> I can now game for hours playing Rust without any throttling.


Gonna try this on my omen and see if it works


----------



## Jaa_Red (Mar 25, 2021)

AetherZeta said:


> Gonna try this on my omen and see if it works



It took the repaste to get the temps in check. Before repaste I was stuck running my cpu at 3.4 and it would still throttle pretty often causing fps drops in firefights. Now after repaste I can run it at 3.8 with no throttling, with chrome tabs open on another monitor and discord open.

Its worth noting that my laptop came with only one 16gb ram chip. A few days before repaste I added another 16gb ram chip with the same specs. The jump to dual channel showed a 15 to 20fps jump in Rust with the same graphics settings. I was still getting big drops when thermal throttling so I took the next step and did a repaste. No more fps dips and I was even able to turn up the graphics settings a little.


----------



## AetherZeta (Mar 25, 2021)

Yep, you need to have a compensator for every one of these laptops that come with bad cooling. It's definitely a manufacturer problem.
My compensator right now is a high velocity fan behind, and a laptop cooler. Soon switching up the paste with a cleanup using MX-4 because it's the only paste I have rn lol
I'd tell you to do something similar because so far my idle temps have gone down to 25 even


----------



## Jaa_Red (Apr 15, 2021)

After repasting with Mx-4, I would get about a week before my temps were back up to 96c causing throttling. I would repaste again and temps would be awesome for another week tops. I noticed that the paste seemed to be gone from the center of the cpu like it had been pushed out or something.

After hours of google searching I found the term "pump out". Turns out this seems to be a somewhat common issue for gaming laptops. The extreme heat cycling causes the paste to be pushed out leaving the center dry. The dry center causes higher temps which push out the paste even more.

The answer I kept seeing was to use a thick paste like Innovation Cooling Diamond but the only place I can find it is sketchy ebay listings.  While searching for it, I read about another option "Innovation Cooling Graphite Thermal Pad – Alternative to Thermal Paste/Grease". Next came hours of reading reviews, watching youtube reviews, and reading forum posts. 

I decided to give it a try. For $10 on amazon why not.  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CKVW18G/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1

Results-
Its been a week and all temps are stable. Not just stable, all temps are down! 33c at idle. 85c max during hours long gaming sessions with chrome open. Best of all this will solve the pump out issue. I will update in a couple of weeks.

TLDR: Thermal paste pumps out from heat cycling. Replaced paste with IC Graphite Thermal Pad on CPU and GPU. Temps are down and stable!


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 15, 2021)

Pump out seems to be a common problem with MX4 in laptops. Everything is great day one but a week later, temps are sky high.

For my daughter's laptop I used a Thermal Grizzly Carbonaut pad.








						Thermal Grizzly High Performance Cooling Solutions - Carbonaut
					

Hochwertige Wärmeleitlösungen für Computerchips




					www.thermal-grizzly.com
				




Looks similar to the graphite thermal pad that you found. I did not do any scientific testing to compare this to thermal paste. I have seen some reviews on desktop CPUs where these thermal pads do not work as well as the best thermal pastes. 

Long term use in a laptop results in way more consistent temperatures compared to using a thermal paste that pumps out. I did this last summer and I have had no reason to give this a second look.


----------

